# Wir haben Besuch :-)



## willi1954 (2. Juni 2014)

Moin

wie fast jedes Jahr bekommen wir auf unserer Wiese hinter dem Haus Besuch von
Rehen oder Dammwild.
Heute eine besondere Freude, eine Dammhirsch Kuh mit ihrem Neugeborenen.
 
Der kleine Kerl (oder eine Sie ?) kam noch ziemlich staksig daher, aber bei Mama gibt es ja lecker
Milch zum stärken.
 

Bild wurde mit Canon EOS7 von der Wohnzimmercouch aus gemacht..

Gruss  Willi


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2014)

Wie schön


----------



## bu_bi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

das Vergnügen hatten wir auch oft genug, als wir noch keinen Zaun hatten.

Diese "Damhirsch Kuh" ist eine Ricke (Reh) mit ihrem Kitz.
Beim Damwild heißt es Tier (oder Damtier) und Kalb.

Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## willi1954 (2. Juni 2014)

bist du sicher, das es ein Reh ist? weil es für ein Reh ziemlich gross ist.


----------



## bu_bi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin sicher.
Ich bin Jäger...
Ein Reh hat hier ein Lebendgewicht von  ca. 20-25kg.
Ein Damtier wiegt ca. 40-45kg und damit deutlich größer.
Außerdem hat Damwild einen Wedel.

Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## willi1954 (2. Juni 2014)

ok, danke für die Korrektur.

Waidmanns Heil

Willi


----------



## misudapi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
das ist sowas von süß.
Zum dahin schmelzen; da wird ja jeder Fernrsehbericht uninterressant.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Juni 2014)

okay Willi,
dass es ein Reh ist.. weißt Du jetzt ja schon 
Trotzdem... tolles Bild, vor allem niedlich, weil die Ricke ihr Kitz bei Fuß hat.


----------

